

Asana Announces $9M in Funding from Benchmark Capital and Andreessen-Horowitz - genieyclo
http://www.asana.com/

======
genieyclo
"We need people to help us tackle some of the hardest software engineering and
computer science problems, including developing a ground-breaking programming
system that decimates the time required to build a web application end-to-
end."

